# Installing FreeBSD on a Pocketbook, not reading text files



## Spartrekus (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello,

Would you know if there are some possible ways to replace Linux by FreeBSD on a ebook reader pocketbook?
It needs a better operating system.

I cannot recommend the Inkpad 3, because it cannot read txt files. 

Those devices are really expensive, but the main problem is that they cannot read a text *.txt document.
It can read html files, but it is hell slow for books (more than 100 pages).

Would you know a freebsd installation method?
It is possible to root the machine,  with some tools from forums. But,  well, there is a risk to brick it.

Yours sincerely,
Looking forward to hearing you.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 30, 2019)

Have you checked out converting the text with _Calibre_?


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 30, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Have you checked out converting the text with _Calibre_?



Calibre... Actually, I dig a lot to find a solution. The issue is the reader.
I did x100 millions types of conversion and testing to read the most simple text book files. Write a report and save it as text, and here inkpad 3  cannot read a simple text file 
The fix to their bug is here: https://github.com/spartrekus/pocketbookhack/blob/master/fbreader.app
Replace it into the /ebrmain/... cramfs/bin/  and make the change.

The best is to have really FreeBSD, something that would be solid.

Can FreeBSD be installed and running instead of Linux on it? There is the boot available.


----------

